# Near-extinction after World War II



## Kutya (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi All - 

Does anyone know the history of the breed well enough to explain how the it was near-extinction after World War II? I see this reference a lot and I'm just curious about it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Kutya said:


> Hi All -
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the history of the breed well enough to explain how the it was near-extinction after World War II? I see this reference a lot and I'm just curious about it. Thanks in advance!


It was near extinction due to the Nazi invasion .....anything they felt connected to Jewish heritage or non Aryan was to be erased for the master race so some Vizlas were smuggled out of Hungary to save the breed. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

We often forget how close Europe itself was to "extinction" as a result of the carnage of WWII. The fact was people often could feed nor care for themselves and their human family, let alone their dogs.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Well, i grew up in the area and my family ended up being able to have a hunting vizsla which (along with my family) magically survived the banning of anything not communist rule and killing anything noble, whether it is people or their beautiful vizsla dogs...after the 1956 revolution it became even more brutal, sometimes people fleeing and bringing their pregnant vizslas with them having to kill the puppies as their was no way to make them survive safely. 
Then as the new area developed their own `noble` level in the society (if u have ever read Orwell u can imagine what i mean) they also picked up hunting. Guess what they figured by the 1970s that they have no bird hunting dogs.... so the pendulum swung to the opposite and it became forbidden to export vizslas and a new phase of importing and breeding started. 
Countries like Austria, US, UK, to name a few have helped immensely to save the breed in the dark ages between 50s and mid 70s. 
I live now in the US and remain forever thankful to this country to recreate and help save something what i call my most Hungarian side and heritage.


----------



## Kutya (Sep 10, 2019)

Gabica said:


> Well, i grew up in the area and my family ended up being able to have a hunting vizsla which (along with my family) magically survived the banning of anything not communist rule and killing anything noble, whether it is people or their beautiful vizsla dogs...after the 1956 revolution it became even more brutal, sometimes people fleeing and bringing their pregnant vizslas with them having to kill the puppies as their was no way to make them survive safely.
> Then as the new area developed their own `noble` level in the society (if u have ever read Orwell u can imagine what i mean) they also picked up hunting. Guess what they figured by the 1970s that they have no bird hunting dogs.... so the pendulum swung to the opposite and it became forbidden to export vizslas and a new phase of importing and breeding started.
> Countries like Austria, US, UK, to name a few have helped immensely to save the breed in the dark ages between 50s and mid 70s.
> I live now in the US and remain forever thankful to this country to recreate and help save something what i call my most Hungarian side and heritage.


Thank you for sharing your story. This explains it very well. I'm glad that you are in the US and able to enjoy something so important to your heritage in such a beautiful way. And that we can share it with you by enjoying these great dogs.


----------



## DogLaw3 (Nov 19, 2019)

"The Vizsla" by B.C. Boggs has an excellent section on the history of the Vizsla. If I recall correctly, throughout both world wars, the Hungarian homeland of the vizsla was subject to occupation by invaders. The locals coveted the breed so much that they did not want invaders to have the dogs, many of the folks with breeding kennels left the region as refugees spreading out across different parts of Europe. Additionally, a number of dogs were also killed as a result of the conflict, and the stud books used by the breeders were hidden or destroyed. All of these factors made breeding post war difficult and contributed to the breeds near extinction.


----------



## Kutya (Sep 10, 2019)

Gabica said:


> Well, i grew up in the area and my family ended up being able to have a hunting vizsla which (along with my family) magically survived the banning of anything not communist rule and killing anything noble, whether it is people or their beautiful vizsla dogs...after the 1956 revolution it became even more brutal, sometimes people fleeing and bringing their pregnant vizslas with them having to kill the puppies as their was no way to make them survive safely.
> Then as the new area developed their own `noble` level in the society (if u have ever read Orwell u can imagine what i mean) they also picked up hunting. Guess what they figured by the 1970s that they have no bird hunting dogs.... so the pendulum swung to the opposite and it became forbidden to export vizslas and a new phase of importing and breeding started.
> Countries like Austria, US, UK, to name a few have helped immensely to save the breed in the dark ages between 50s and mid 70s.
> I live now in the US and remain forever thankful to this country to recreate and help save something what i call my most Hungarian side and heritage.


I'm happy that you are able to enjoy your heritage in such a great way... a living vibrant part of your culture. Everyone on this forum is enjoying it, too, and is grateful that we can. Long live the Vizsla! Thanks for sharing your story


----------



## Kutya (Sep 10, 2019)

DogLaw3 said:


> "The Vizsla" by B.C. Boggs has an excellent section on the history of the Vizsla. If I recall correctly, throughout both world wars, the Hungarian homeland of the vizsla was subject to occupation by invaders. The locals coveted the breed so much that they did not want invaders to have the dogs, many of the folks with breeding kennels left the region as refugees spreading out across different parts of Europe. Additionally, a number of dogs were also killed as a result of the conflict, and the stud books used by the breeders were hidden or destroyed. All of these factors made breeding post war difficult and contributed to the breeds near extinction.


Wow, sounds like I need to pick up that book to learn more about this great breed. I'd understand the history better and maybe get some insights into my wonderful pup


----------



## Dolinski (May 28, 2021)

A-arons Kodster said:


> It was near extinction due to the Nazi invasion .....anything they felt connected to Jewish heritage or non Aryan was to be erased for the master race so some Vizlas were smuggled out of Hungary to save the breed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


I have no idea where you got that information from. It had literally nothing to do with the Nazis, and in fact it was the communists who killed them because they were a symbol of the Aristocracy and nobility. Basically as a symbol of removing the old ruling elite.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Dolinski said:


> I have no idea where you got that information from. It had literally nothing to do with the Nazis, and in fact it was the communists who killed them because they were a symbol of the Aristocracy and nobility. Basically as a symbol of removing the old ruling elite.


Where did you dog come from? Did they come from a breeder Direct from Hungary? Did you go there to Hungary and hand pick your dog? Did you speak to an actual Breeder who is Hungarian? I'll bet No* Unless my Breeder who is wrong and is Hungarian is a liar...which I doubt. Hungary was occupied by BOTH * Nazis* and communists BTW. Maybe you should check out the history Channel sometime. Good luck out there though....your gonna need it

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolinski (May 28, 2021)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Where did you dog come from? Did they come from a breeder Direct from Hungary? Did you go there to Hungary and hand pick your dog? Did you speak to an actual Breeder who is Hungarian? I'll bet No* Unless my Breeder who is wrong and is Hungarian is a liar...which I doubt. Hungary was occupied by BOTH * Nazis* and communists BTW. Maybe you should check out the history Channel sometime. Good luck out there though....your gonna need it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately your breeder was wrong. Yes they were occupied by both but it was the Russians who killed them. My breeder is from Slovakia and told me about it. On top of most books and articles explaining that. Yes I have read about history. My family fled Europe when the soviets pushed east in 1945.









Vizsla Dog Breed | Origin, History, Personality & Care Needs


Discover the Vizsla dog breed. Learn about the origin, history, personality & care needs of Vizsla dogs.




www.nylabone.com













The Vizsla


Silently, the thief moved up to the small, glass-fronted vault. Inside, lay the Crown of Saint Stephen, a priceless medieval holy relic and beloved symbol of Hungary’s sovereignty. The thief’s plan was simple: shoot any guards, snatch the crown, and disappear before anyone could stop His luck...




moderndogmagazine.com


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Dolinski said:


> Unfortunately your breeder was wrong. Yes they were occupied by both but it was the Russians who killed them. My breeder is from Slovakia and told me about it. On top of most books and articles explaining that. Yes I have read about history. My family fled Europe when the soviets pushed east in 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not .org sites.....must not know proper source checking. Its ok I still like you!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

hey both, not trying to play the expert here, but in my view in a way you both are right. WWI and II actually both have caused serious damages to pure bred dogs in Europe, not just vizslas. when there is war and serious people killings, shortage of food etc, then quality breeding, competitions, feeding dogs correctly etc. will be harmed seriously. So when communism started they already were facing a very damaged vizsla population. Of course them seeing the already decimated breed as a symbol of noble people of the previous regime was causing serious (almost final) damages, and we got really lucky that some decent people and nations helped to get them going. as mentioned earlier, i am eternally thankful for those people who decided to care.
Talking to GSP and Weimeraner people, their breeds got some serious challenges already during and post WWI and II, and following economic stabilization need even in western Germany which was not part of the soviet area. Hope this helps, again not trying to like like a history expert, just growing up in the area that is what we experienced.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I have read that the breed was near extinction around 1900 due to hunters switching to various other European hunting dogs like Pointers merely due to what is fashionable at the time. Let's face it, money has been talking for all of human history! Restoration of the breed began in the early 1900's and then suffered the setbacks of WWI,II, and post WWII communism. This information is outlined nicely in an article in found in Project Upland. Vizsla: The History and Overview of the Hungarian Pointing Dog . It's not a .org , but I can find no reason to believe this publication would produce misinformation.


----------

